# Bianchi Squadra Bottom Bracket Questions



## Hyperious (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I need a 70mm bottom bracket for this bike. But wanted to get your guys opinions.
The bike:
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/?action=view&current=IMG00002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/IMG00002.jpg" border="0" alt="Road bike"></a>
Tubing type:
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/?action=view&current=IMG00003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/IMG00003.jpg" border="0" alt="road tubing"></a>
Made in Italy:
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/?action=view&current=IMG00004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/IMG00004.jpg" border="0" alt="Made in Italy"></a>
Bottom Bracket stampings:
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/?action=view&current=IMG00005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/IMG00005.jpg" border="0" alt="Other BB markings"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/?action=view&current=IMG00007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v51/Hyperious/IMG00007.jpg" border="0" alt="Road Serial number"></a>
I think the BB shell measures 70mm but my tape is a little worn and the difference between 68 and 70mm is tough to see on it. I plan on tearing it down and trying a shimano 68mm cup I have laying around to see if it falls through. But before I order a 70mm Italian BB wanted to get your opinions. 

Thanks


----------

